# [2.3+] Volume+ v1.9.0.1 [Volume Boost and EQ!] 8th April



## Meltus (Jan 31, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: http://androidaudiohacks.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=21
*Volume+*

Volume+ is an application similar to DSP Manager which uses the AudioEffects API included in Gingerbread (2.3) onwards to boost the speaker/headset and bluetooth volumes.
It includes EQ pre-sets, a custom 5 band EQ, Bass Boost and 'Virtual Room Effect' (Reverb). Please note that Bass Boost and VRE are currently broken under Ice Cream Sandwich.
















* Please note that in the above screenshots I'm using a density mod (set to 240) so it may look different on your device. Functionality will obviously not be effected. *[PLEASE NOTE - On low resolution devices (the Galaxy 3/Apollo, for example) the sliders won't display correctly. This is being worked on]*

*Volume+ V1.9.0.1*
- Changed the package name, so hopefully you wont get any more irritating update messages from the Android Market (You'll have to uninstall any previous versions prior to installing this one)
- Re-added the old drop down volume options, it seems to go louder this way for some reason
- Other behind the scenes changes

*What's New in 1.8.1.0?*
- Some ICS optimisations
- Added a check for phones with ICS (takes you to sound settings to enable Volume+ in Meida Effects)
- App starts differently (should be more reliable)
- App should be more 'persistant' (see above)
*- EQ values completely changed
- Volume levels completely changed
- Higher volumes now available (up to +20)
- Louder volumes should now be attainable
- EQ Band frequencies now shown *
- Removed title bar
- Fixed orientation issue
- 'What's New' option on the main page removed (click version number to access change log)
- Broken EQ settings (from the first Beta) now fixed

*Known Bugs*
- Virtual Room Effects and Bass Boost don't currently work on ICS (investigating)

For more info and Download links - http://androidaudioh...com/?page_id=16

*DOWNLOAD - *
View attachment 22124


My app is available for free on my websiteor for 99p on the Android Market.

Enjoy


----------



## nogeek (Jan 7, 2012)

very good app
thanks!


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

I use it. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanRinVA (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for this and making it free from your site.

Swyped on my Galaxy Nexus via Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robisc (Feb 13, 2012)

I've downloaded this app but can't get it to install, I get the following error message: Parse Error : There is a problem parsing the package.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Just downloaded. It's perfect for a GNex user since our speaker is kind of quiet... This makes it good and loud!

------------------------
ALL HAIL THE NEXUS TOAD -=D:


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Just a question: Where is this extra setting for ICS? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Meltus (Jan 31, 2012)

Updated to v1.9.0.1

See OP for download links and update changes!


----------

